# Moving to canada



## Leanne1982 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi there

I am planning on moving to canada in the next 6 months. I would like some information on the below questions if anyone could help me it would be much appreciated.

How do I get my Visa??
How hard is it to get a Visa??
Do I need to have job to goto first??
Is there any specific requirments / skills needed??
How do I pay Tax/Social??
Is there plenty of places to rent??

Please HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

A little more information might help in answering your questions. First of all, where are you coming from? (And what nationality do you have, if not the same as where you are now living?)

Why are you moving to Canada and why within the next 6 months? (It makes a big difference if you're joining family, marrying a Canadian or whether or not you "need" to work to support yourself.)

If you're planning on working, what sort of qualifications and/or experience do you have? (Some qualifications are easier to transfer than others, and if you go over on the points system, some qualifications are more valuable than others.)

Any idea what part of Canada you want to go to? (Makes a huge difference for jobs and housing availability.)

Not trying to pry, but a little more information would make answering your questions a little easier.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Leanne, welcome to Expat Forum

Check this site for information on visa options and routes into Canada, Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada.
You do not need a job first, but it could be quicker that way. 
Specific skills are required.
Canada is a big place always places to rent!!!!

Like Bev said if you have more specific details the answers will be more specific
Good luck with your research Louise


----------

